# We've moved... Relax, breath and keep your form.



## Furtry (Sep 19, 2004)

Just to put the word out,

Starting Monday, Sept. 20/04 we will be training at 3519 Mainway (corner of Walker lines and Mainway), Burlington Ontario.

Mon. Tues. Wed. 9p.m.

Sun.  Thurs.  8p.m.

Hope to see there,

Demetry


----------

